# Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat.



## sunilg17 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 2003 Passat and since past week I noticed the turn signal clicking sound seems to come on randomly after I use the turn signal to turn left or right. It seems to be rapid and stops and starts on its own after I use the turn signal. 
I did some research and some have said it could be the hazard light relay or the Multi-Function switch or turn switch relay. What is the actual problem and which part do I need to replace? and where can I get it. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
Regards,


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (sunilg17)*

Well as you know Im having the same problem. I changed the flasher and it didnt work, so you can take that off you list of things to try. Anyone else with sugestions. FYI dealer claims its the signal light switch which will cost me $250.00 2hr job.


----------



## tdi6455t (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (sunilg17)*

I have the same exact issue on my 03 Jetta. I have a scheduled appt. tomorrow to fix it at the dealer. I know, I know, the stealership... but I still have 8000 miles left on my extended warrantee so I figure it'll cost me about a $50 deductible.
I'll post what parts THEY replace, the cost and the labor FYI.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (tdi6455t)*

did any Buddy ever fix theirs, my buddy is having the same problem, and want to know what to do


----------



## MercsLexus2000 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (sunilg17)*

I've had this problem too. Mine would click fast even when the signal wasn't on, and especially after it just self-cancelled. I had this problem back in Jan of this year and it just started doing it again last week. I read somewhere that dirt and debris gets into the switch and causes a short. I went to Radio Shack and bought "Contact Cleaner". It has a red straw like WD-40 that you can use to spray inside the stalk. Make sure you have the ignition off and that you give it time to dry. I switched the stalk to each side and sprayed. Hope this helps!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (MercsLexus2000)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdi6455t (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (g60manny)*

I did have the dealer replace the turn signal switch when my Jetta was doing the same thing. It was less than a 2 hr. job but did run around $200 and change. It was at that time that I was informed that my 150K extended warrantee had expired LAST MONTH!!








Damn... Oh well. I had it replaced and have had no trouble since.
Good luck to all who have the same issue.


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (tdi6455t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi6455t* »_I did have the dealer replace the turn signal switch when my Jetta was doing the same thing. It was less than a 2 hr. job but did run around $200 and change. It was at that time that I was informed that my 150K extended warrantee had expired LAST MONTH!!








Damn... Oh well. I had it replaced and have had no trouble since.
Good luck to all who have the same issue.









How long has it been with no clicking ? Mine lasted for a week. Then both parking lights blew out and the clicking wouldnt stop. I replaced the bulbs and replaced a defective interior light and so far its been perfect for 4 days so far. Ill let you know if I hear the clicking again.


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

Ok It started again







This Sat. Now gonna try contact cleaner and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

Used contact cleaner and im still having the issue.. Any other ideas?


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

Well looks like it was my ignition switch.. It finally shorted out and killed my lights , wipers, headlights and signal lights. Burned the wires to the ignition as well.


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

Now that my ignition switch was shorted out, now repaired.. We still here the clicking sound again! Now we shall replace the signal light switch.. I really hope this solves my problem cause now this is aggravating!


----------



## CQQLRELAX (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

Changed signal light switch .. We are all good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swimnpiano (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (CQQLRELAX)*

This whole string has been very informative. I have had the clicking on my 03 Jetta GL for awhile now, but it didn't really bother me, and then one night the headlights, fan blower, and turn signals all quit. I just had the turn signal switch fixed, which, as stated above, did not fix the headlights, etc.. problem. The new guess is the ignition switch, as stated in this post. Will update once car is received and (hopefully) working!


----------



## jmjlbarnett (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (sunilg17)*

The Passat Turn Signal Clicking sound is an erratic clicking that comes from the Hazard Switch area. Motion of the turn signal arm seems to affect occurrence. If this describes your symptoms, it is NOT the Hazard Switch.







It is likely the Turn Signal Switch on the steering column. This can be fixed without spending $200+ at the stealership.







Inside the switch unit there are copper tracks and copper car with lubricating grease. The copper wears and contaminated grease short circuits across polls. To open the switch unit you need to remove 2 screws and retract 4 clips.







Look closely and you can figure out the clip action. Once the case is open, remove the armature and wipe off all the old grease. Inspect and dress the copper tracks and cars. apply new grease and re-assemble. Beware. Tampering with electrical control devices can be tricky. This one was difficult to figure out how to open. The good news is that this one did not have springs and ball contacts flying out everywhere.







I am glad I took the time to give it a shot.


----------



## GoDYI (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (jmjlbarnett)*

I just replaced my turn signal/flasher relay and that didn't fix the intermittent clicking sound after the blinker auto cancels







I'm willing to give jmjbarnett's recommedation a try. I've got all the steering colum trim off and unplugged the turn signal switch.
Does anyone know how to remove the arm/switch







Do I need to pull the steering wheel? It looks like one unit connected to the wiper control arm on the other side of the colum.
Thanks for any good advice


----------



## Jugomiki (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Turn signal clicking sound on '03 Passat. (GoDYI)*

I had the same problem on my previos 2003 jetta nad my current car 2005 passat. it usually happens when i have a car wash and i suppose the greasy dash shine gets into the turn signal area where it attaches to the steering wheel. i looked at these forums and found a post that suggested to use contact cleaner and spray inside the area. i swear it works. both times it solved the issue. give it a shot you have nothing to loose besides $5 at autozone. just spray it around the turn signal handle while lifting it up and down left and right. just be carefule that you dont get too much of the cleaner on the plastic it tends to stain it a bit


----------

